# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Need help to measure

## ger

Hi need help to 
measure cubic metres of soil
digging a hole for a pool
7.5 metres X 3.5 metre
1.9 metres deep one end 1.2m deep other end
how many cubic metres of soil will be 
excavated?? 
Thank you

----------


## pawnhead

(((1.9 - 1.2) / 2) + 1.2) * 7.5 * 3.5 = 40.6875 
You'd have to add for the thickness of the concrete as well though.
Assuming that it's 150mm thick, your calculations would be: (((2.05 - 1.35) / 2) + 1.35) * 7.65 * 3.65 = 47.46825

----------


## Canetoad

somewhere between 70 and 80 cubic metres if you are figuring to get rid of it depending on soil type

----------


## ger

> somewhere between 70 and 80 cubic metres if you are figuring to get rid of it depending on soil type

  
thanks canetoad
it is half topsoil half clay
I was told it is 110 cubic metres
by the excavation co
sounds too much to me
they charge $2.20per km percubicmetre
to throw away

----------


## ger

> (((1.9 - 1.2) / 2) + 1.2) * 7.5 * 3.5 = 40.6875 
> You'd have to add for the thickness of the concrete as well though.
> Assuming that it's 150mm thick, your calculations would be: (((2.05 - 1.35) / 2) + 1.35) * 7.65 * 3.65 = 47.46825

  
looking for cubic metres of soil
to be thrown away 
Thanks

----------


## Terrian

> I was told it is 110 cubic metres by the excavation co, sounds too much to me

  *pawnhead*s' figures are close enough to be called  the figure to work by, about  4 - 5 tandem truck loads. 
I would be asking them how the heck they came up with their 110 cubic meter figure.   

> they charge $2.20per km per cubic metre to throw away

  I would be happy to pay that (based on the approx 40m3) (if I had to pay  :Smilie:  
Where abouts are you ?

----------


## pawnhead

> *pawnhead*s' figures are close enough to be called  the figure to work by, about  4 - 5 tandem truck loads.

  That's just the volume in ground, and there's no denying that it bulks up, but it certainly wouldn't double in volume. I'm no expert, but I'd guess about 20% for your average garden variety dirt. If it was very sandy, then you'd get bugger all bulking, but that's not very common.
Canetoad might be close to the mark for all I know, but 110m3 sounds way over the top to me. It sounds like a nice figure if I was getting paid to remove it though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Planned LScape

The last 2 jobs I have done have had swimming pools completed before I started my work (organised by client) and they both were told as horror stories, both by large Vic pool company. Basically said they were arrogant and a pain to deal with, dramatically increased prices and markups galore. When things were questioned they threatened legal action, the last client was a builder and found that the pool was 150mm smaller all the way round than specified, and coping that is not level all the way round, but they apparently have photo's that make it "100% accurate" to prove the work was done well

----------


## Canetoad

If you are concerned just count the truckloads.  Most Bobcat combos use a ten metre tipper. It always throws me for a loop how much comes out.

----------


## Terrian

> That's just the volume in ground, and there's no denying that it bulks up, but it certainly wouldn't double in volume. I'm no expert, but I'd guess about 20% for your average garden variety dirt. If it was very sandy, then you'd get bugger all bulking, but that's not very common.
> Canetoad might be close to the mark for all I know, but 110m3 sounds way over the top to me. It sounds like a nice figure if I was getting paid to remove it though.

  for sure, hence the '4 - 5' tandem truck loads working on about 10m3 per truck load   

> If you are concerned just count the truckloads.  Most Bobcat combos use a ten metre tipper. It always throws me for a loop how much comes out.

  the '10m3' figure comes from the weight on the load rather than the volume, but yes, count the truck loads. I would doubt it would get past 50m3 though (ie: about 5 trucks worth).

----------


## pawnhead

Terrian's got a compactor, and he spends a lot of time in the back of trucks whacking down each bucket load as it goes in.  :Tongue:  (Sorry. I couldn't resist that one.  :Biggrin: ) 
I'll leave this one between you guys because I'm no expert.  :Wink:

----------


## Terrian

> Terrian's got a compactor, and he spends a lot of time in the back of trucks whacking down each bucket load as it goes in.  (Sorry. I couldn't resist that one. )

  na, just know that around 10m3 wil take the average tandem up to its' legal weight limit  :Smilie:  
that and a 1/2 decent excavator operator will get the 10m3 in  :Smilie:    

> I'll leave this one between you guys because I'm no expert.

  when has that stopped anyone  :Smilie:

----------


## ger

> If you are concerned just count the truckloads.  Most Bobcat combos use a ten metre tipper. It always throws me for a loop how much comes out.

  I was at work at the time 
my wife was there so she
has no idea on truckloads 
Thank you

----------


## ger

> *pawnhead*s' figures are close enough to be called  the figure to work by, about  4 - 5 tandem truck loads. 
> I would be asking them how the heck they came up with their 110 cubic meter figure. 
> I would be happy to pay that (based on the approx 40m3) (if I had to pay  
> Where abouts are you ?

  Hi terrian
I am in the SE suburbs Melbourne

----------


## ger

> The last 2 jobs I have done have had swimming pools completed before I started my work (organised by client) and they both were told as horror stories, both by large Vic pool company. Basically said they were arrogant and a pain to deal with, dramatically increased prices and markups galore. When things were questioned they threatened legal action, the last client was a builder and found that the pool was 150mm smaller all the way round than specified, and coping that is not level all the way round, but they apparently have photo's that make it "100% accurate" to prove the work was done well

  Yes I am in Melbourne
Must be the same large pool co here in melbourne
as we are using
one problem after another

----------


## Tools

Ask them to produce the dockets from the tip. 
Tools

----------


## pawnhead

They probably trucked it just around the corner to some bloke who needed some fill, and charged him for 200 m3.  :Wink: 
That'd be a good plan anyway.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Burnsy

> They probably trucked it just around the corner to some bloke who needed some fill

  Standard practice.  When I had my truck and bobcat we never paid tipping fees, to expensive, better to drive for an extra 1hr at $75 an hour and give it to someone that wants it.  Never charged people for it unless it was 100% clean, did use to charge them to move it around and level it off though :Wink:  
I once removed about 40 tonne of moss rock from around a 1970's pool, dumped it all at my landscape suppliers in return for some credit and he on sold it to the next customer.  Client payed for cartage but it was still cheaper than cartage to the tip that was twice as far away and then they would have had to pay tipping fees on top of it (come to think of it I think I was being to nice that day :Rolleyes: ). 
Now that I no longer have a truck and bobcat I have to pay the local guy $200 a load for him to bring me sand that he has been paid to dig out of a new pool hole :Frown: .

----------


## Terrian

> Hi terrian
> I am in the SE suburbs Melbourne

  that covers a large area  :Smilie:  
Probably went to a Lantrak fill site, or if there was decent soil to some one like Twiggs.

----------


## ger

> that covers a large area  
> Probably went to a Lantrak fill site, or if there was decent soil to some one like Twiggs.

  I am in Malvern east
I told them to deliver the clay which is 2/3rds
to the Oakleigh Landtrak as they accept clay
(as it is less that 6km from my property there would have been NO GHARGE
as the contract has a 6km radius to dispose everything OVER 6km it is
$2.20 per KM per Cubic metre OUCH)

----------

